# who makes guns for the .17?



## darktone (Apr 10, 2007)

I am still looking for a small revolver like the North American Arms Black widow chambered for the .17. Anything out there yet? Last time I looked there was not much out there for the .17. Before everyone try's to talk me out of a gun like this I want to say I want a small revolver that uses the .17 for the fun of it. I am not going bear hunting with it or trying to shoot prairie dogs from a 1,000 yards or trying to shoot assailants through flack jackets.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Ruger*

Ruger Single Six .17hmr


----------



## darktone (Apr 10, 2007)

neophyte said:


> Ruger Single Six .17hmr


Yes- the Ruger single six is a good gun- I got one chambered for the 22 long rifle. I am looking for one of those small trinket type guns like the Black Widow style.


----------

